# patty the pig traeger smoker - $700 (Akron Craigslist)



## jak757 (Apr 26, 2010)

I check both Akron and Cleveland Craigslist nearly daily....just to see....  I'm not in the market for this one, but thought it was different -- and who knows, maybe someone else will be able to take advantage of it.  

Check it out.....


http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/for/1710924195.html


----------



## roller (Apr 26, 2010)

I think that there is someone on the cooking channel that cooks with one of those....its not for me...


----------



## dick foster (Apr 26, 2010)

BTW Roller. They have one of those out in front of that Los Gatos Meats place I was telling you about. It's been there a while to because the paint is fading from the sun after so many years.


----------



## meateater (Apr 26, 2010)

Where does the smoke come out?


----------



## roller (Apr 27, 2010)

Yep that is the place I used to buy my stuff. Its a great store..

I do not know where the smoke comes out...lol


----------

